# Is this a Serrasalmus sanchezi ?



## white_blue_grey

I am just not 100% sure~~
Apparently, the two fish below are not the same fish~~
it seems one is Rohm and the other is Sanchezi, right?
besides, the fish I bought is the bottom one~~


----------



## rhomkeeper

does sure look to be


----------



## white_blue_grey

I am confused, my fish looks exactly looks like this one below and previous owner is a piranha expert and have had different kind of piranha for over 10 years


----------



## huck

Take a closer pic of the belly look at the scoutes

rhom
undefined

sanchezi
undefined


----------



## white_blue_grey

hi, Mike
I think you are right , it's a Serrasalmus rhombeus , I am new into piranha, they just looks too similar~~


----------



## huck

they do look very close only time will tell i am 99% he is not a sanchezi


----------



## rhomkeeper

post pics of the scutes and a full tail shot. how big is it?


----------



## huck

Scoutes are comparable to a rhom nice and even and uniform


----------



## white_blue_grey

It's 3" long and just like Mike said, Scoutes are nice and even and uniform


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER

looks like a rhom to me.....


----------



## rhomkeeper

white_blue_grey said:


> It's 3" long and just like Mike said, Scoutes are nice and even and uniform


 after blowing up all the new pics pic on photoshop they do look pretty even, and rhom like but at 3" it could be either, only time will tell that for sure.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

white_blue_grey said:


> I am confused, my fish looks exactly looks like this one below and previous owner is a piranha expert and have had different kind of piranha for over 10 years


I thought that pic looked familiar. That is indeed my Sanchezi which I am glad to say is still alive and healthy 5 years + later.







Thanks for the expert comment, but i am far from expert


----------



## Buckman

looks more like a rhom to me too.


----------



## white_blue_grey

Dr. Giggles said:


> I am confused, my fish looks exactly looks like this one below and previous owner is a piranha expert and have had different kind of piranha for over 10 years


I thought that pic looked familiar. That is indeed my Sanchezi which I am glad to say is still alive and healthy 5 years + later.







Thanks for the expert comment, but i am far from expert








[/quote]
yea, they actually use your picture as one of the sample of S.Rhom
and here is the link:http://www.piranha-info.com/default.php?lang=en&id=s_rhombeus


----------



## Piranha Guru

If your fish is the one in the bottom picture, then I'm going to have to go with S. sanchezi. It's is hard to distinguish serras at that size...especially between rhom and sanchezi. I count 15 dorsal fin rays which inidicates sanchezi and not rhom.

The one in the top picture appears to be S. sanchezi too.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

hey teach i would love to see an updated pic of that sanchezi from 5 years wow, dont mean to derail but i want to see how it has progressed.
thanks
-Josh


----------



## Piranha Guru

JustJoshinYa said:


> hey teach i would love to see an updated pic of that sanchezi from 5 years wow, dont mean to derail but i want to see how it has progressed.
> thanks
> -Josh


Actually, the old sanchezi pic in this thread is Dr. Giggles' fish. I'd like to see a current pic too!

Here is a crappy pic of my 5+ year old sanchezi (his coloration is actually a lot more red than orange)...trying to figure out it's true identity is what led me to this site and to more serras!

View attachment 177331


I wish I had a picture of it when it was small, but it looked very much like white_blue_gray's. I do have a preserved specimen of one bought at the same time from the same LFS that a student donated.


----------



## orhan dağcı

Serrasalmus sanchezi,in my opinion

Orhan DAĞCI


----------



## jamezgt

If anybody was still curious - it is a Sanchezi. Here's a picture of it now.


----------



## 1rhom

jamezgt said:


> If anybody was still curious - it is a Sanchezi. Here's a picture of it now.


What did it look like as a juvi?


----------



## jamezgt

It's the second picture on the thread.


----------

